# SNORKELING IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA



## kitkat39 (Sep 3, 2012)

One of those times where I just wanted to get away from the crazy party lifestyle.. so I took a few random trips to the ocean and came up with this footage. 

You won't find Precarious-ish quality video.. but I thought it was still fun. Wanted to take advantage of the warm weather here before it gets too cold.

ENJOY!

PS - If there are any ocean goers/free divers here in the Southern California area who would be interested in meeting up to dive at random places, I'd totally be up for that. =)


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 3, 2012)

Is that Laguna Beach? I LOVE that place. :wub: 

Great video and I love the soundtrack. Sounds like something from Buddah Bar.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 3, 2012)

oh i'm jealous


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 3, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> oh i'm jealous


Don't be jealous, just move.  Change your altitude and come on down to sea level. :lol:


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 3, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Is that Laguna Beach? I LOVE that place. :wub:
> 
> Great video and I love the soundtrack. Sounds like something from Buddah Bar.





patrickfraser said:


> Is that Laguna Beach? I LOVE that place. :wub:
> 
> Great video and I love the soundtrack. Sounds like something from Buddah Bar.


You know SoCal well ;-) Corona Del Mar as well


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome!!! Just please just don't dive where there's seals bud, Lol. Wait is that a white shark behind you?  

Your so lucky to get to do that, I envy you! Went snorkeling by a reef in Key West a few years back and I'll never forget the rush it gave me, I had a 5 foot Barracuda 6 feet in front of me for a good long time, it just sat there blocking a channel into the reef and stared at me, I wasn't afraid but I did make a fist so he wouldn't get my fingers, plus I did get to see a 8-9 foot shark(unknown species) just 20-25 feet behind him in the reef, and swimming back to the boat I could hear and see the parrot fish eating the coral along with the one cuddle fish changing colors right below me, I was blown away as well as hooked for life on ocean diving/snorkeling, some of best fun I ever had the 3 times I did it!


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 3, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Awesome!!! Just please just don't dive where there's seals bud, Lol. Wait is that a white shark behind you?
> 
> Your so lucky to get to do that, I envy you! Went snorkeling by a reef in Key West a few years back and I'll never forget the rush it gave me, I had a 5 foot Barracuda 6 feet in front of me for a good long time, it just sat there blocking a channel into the reef and stared at me, I wasn't afraid but I did make a fist so he wouldn't get my fingers, plus I did get to see a 8-9 foot shark(unknown species) just 20-25 feet behind him in the reef, and swimming back to the boat I could hear and see the parrot fish eating the coral along with the one cuddle fish changing colors right below me, I was blown away as well as hooked for life on ocean diving/snorkeling, some of best fun I ever had the 3 times I did it!


I definitely LOVE to snorkel. Unfortunately, I never had cameras when I went to more exotic places. To be honest, I didn't even know how to use one other than a disposable one back then. So most of my pictures were pictures of absolutely nothing, or maybe a flipper.. LOL.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah me too, I had a cheap under water camera that captured 1/4 of what I saw as far as clarity, the cuddle fish was barely noticeable when i developed the film but so clear and vibrant with the naked eye, and of coarse I was out of film when the barracuda and shark were right in front of me. :devil:


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 3, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> You know SoCal well ;-) Corona Del Mar as well


Born, raised, and never leaving SoCal. Your post made me think about the Sawdust Festival held in Laguna Beach. I looked it up and it ended yesterday.  You couldn't have posted this any sooner? :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok thats it! One of you two put some clean sheets on the sofa bed, I coming over and bringing my snorkel gear...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 3, 2012)

I used to love going when I was a teen. I would usually go in Pompano Beach, but have also gone to random beaches up and down the east coast of S.Florida. It is like a whole different world when one is underwater.

Before my husband and I were married, I took him to our Pompano Beach and I turned him loose with a snorkel and mask. He had never been diving in the ocean and I couldn't get him out of the water all day. By the time I got him out of the water cause it was getting dark, he was very sunburned on the back and white on the front. That didn't stop him from wanting to go the next day. Lol!

I wish that my ears would put up with diving, but it is too painful for me now.  

Kiet, if you come down here and dive, you don't have to wear a wetsuit. The water is always warm.


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 3, 2012)

likebugs said:


> I used to love going when I was a teen. I would usually go in Pompano Beach, but have also gone to random beaches up and down the east coast of S.Florida. It is like a whole different world when one is underwater.
> 
> Before my husband and I were married, I took him to our Pompano Beach and I turned him loose with a snorkel and mask. He had never been diving in the ocean and I couldn't get him out of the water all day. By the time I got him out of the water cause it was getting dark, he was very sunburned on the back and white on the front. That didn't stop him from wanting to go the next day. Lol!
> 
> ...


Did I just see an invite? ;-)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome! That must be fun


----------



## aNisip (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes come on down to S. FL! I used to go free diving all the time off the shore at Palm Beach and see all the corals, it was amazing! Once I went free diving under a pier (it was under construction because of a hurricane) and the next thing I know is that I'm about 100yds offshore and at the bottom (it was really shallow because of the rocks) and face to face with a school of 3-4ft barracuda...then they all swim past be to attack a shoal of shinners; what an experience! And to finish it off, on my way back to shore about 100 membered school of jack was swimming back into the blue...

Kiet, Andrew, Scott, and Nick you are all welcome to come join us ( Adrienne and me) in the nice warm, immigrant-filled waters!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 3, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yes come on down to S. FL! I used to go free diving all the time off the shore at Palm Beach and see all the corals, it was amazing! Once I went free diving under a pier (it was under construction because of a hurricane) and the next thing I know is that I'm about 100yds offshore and at the bottom (it was really shallow because of the rocks) and face to face with a school of 3-4ft barracuda...then they all swim past be to attack a shoal of shinners; what an experience! And to finish it off, on my way back to shore about 100 membered school of jack was swimming back into the blue...
> 
> Kiet, Andrew, Scott, and Nick you are all welcome to come join us ( Adrienne and me) in the nice warm, immigrant-filled waters!


Do you know any good place to park? I no longer live across the street from the beach and parking around here is a nightmare. Lol!


----------



## aNisip (Sep 3, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Do you know any good place to park? I no longer live across the street from the beach and parking around here is a nightmare. Lol!


No...  sadly there are never any good places to park...the joy of going to the beach


----------



## frogparty (Sep 4, 2012)

I love to dive! I live 6 blocks from the beach for a reason  

Also like to free dive the kelp paddies offshore and spear yellowtail/dorado


----------



## twolfe (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like fun. That looks like a cool camera!

I used to scuba dive, but nowadays just snorkel now and then. I've never gone diving in California but have in Hawaii, St Croix, St Thomas and Mexico. I snorkel with manatees a lot in Florida.


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow. That's amazing!!! I love snorkeling *o*


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 5, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yes come on down to S. FL! I used to go free diving all the time off the shore at Palm Beach and see all the corals, it was amazing! Once I went free diving under a pier (it was under construction because of a hurricane) and the next thing I know is that I'm about 100yds offshore and at the bottom (it was really shallow because of the rocks) and face to face with a school of 3-4ft barracuda...then they all swim past be to attack a shoal of shinners; what an experience! And to finish it off, on my way back to shore about 100 membered school of jack was swimming back into the blue...
> 
> Kiet, Andrew, Scott, and Nick you are all welcome to come join us ( Adrienne and me) in the nice warm, immigrant-filled waters!


I may take you up on that offer


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 5, 2012)

frogparty said:


> I love to dive! I live 6 blocks from the beach for a reason
> 
> Also like to free dive the kelp paddies offshore and spear yellowtail/dorado


I'm coming over! =D


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Looks like fun. That looks like a cool camera!
> 
> I used to scuba dive, but nowadays just snorkel now and then. I've never gone diving in California but have in Hawaii, St Croix, St Thomas and Mexico. I snorkel with manatees a lot in Florida.


*shakes fist* haha.. jk.. That sounds awesome! =)


----------



## Termite48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice stuff Kiet. You even caught on camera a couple of shark species and perhaps a Garibaldi. Good job!


----------



## ismart (Sep 5, 2012)

Wait, where were all the babes, and beer? So disappointed! :no: :lol:


----------



## aNisip (Sep 5, 2012)

Waiting for you!


----------



## ismart (Sep 5, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Waiting for you!


I guess i have to bring some over there.


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 5, 2012)

ismart said:


> Wait, where were all the babes, and beer? So disappointed! :no: :lol:


Uploaded to sites other than mantidforum ;-D


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Nice stuff Kiet. You even caught on camera a couple of shark species and perhaps a Garibaldi. Good job!


There were other things, but they didn't quite go with the music and I was too lazy to re-edit just to include them into the video. I'm sure most folks wouldn't have really even cared. =P There was also a group of 4 or 5 dolphins that I mistakened to be sharks.. I didn't get them on film though. :-(


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 5, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> Uploaded to sites other than mantidforum ;-D


Lol, and ouch...

I go to the keys every winter now, I'll look you guys(and girls) up.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 5, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I go to the keys every winter now, I'll look you guys(and girls) up.


i went to the keys last year for new years eve! twas crazy!!! :sorcerer: :detective: :shuriken: unk: :taz: :chris: :excl: :excl: &lt;---description of what was there...


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 6, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> i went to the keys last year for new years eve! twas crazy!!! :sorcerer: :detective: :shuriken: unk: :taz: :chris: :excl: :excl: &lt;---description of what was there...


I might be heading out to the Miami area around December.. any recommendations? I'll obviously be inebriated the entire time and taking lots of footage of raunchiness, which I have no intention of uploading onto mantidforum. ;-)


----------



## ismart (Sep 6, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> Uploaded to sites other than mantidforum ;-D


Ok fair enough.  



kitkat39 said:


> I might be heading out to the Miami area around December.. any recommendations? I'll obviously be inebriated the entire time and taking lots of footage of raunchiness, which I have no intention of uploading onto mantidforum. ;-)


Stop teasing me with all this talk of raunchiness fun! where will you upload then? Tell me! Tell me! :lol:


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 6, 2012)

ismart said:


> Ok fair enough.
> 
> Stop teasing me with all this talk of raunchiness fun! where will you upload then? Tell me! Tell me! :lol:


Some stay on the camera.. only to be shown after the ingestion of a few beers =D


----------



## Danny. (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know how to swim


----------

